# Hybrid vs. Endurance



## Goldenfrisbee (Aug 17, 2014)

I am 55, about 300 lbs and losing weight (down 35 lbs. so far) and cycling has become my form of exercise to get healthier. I have a 20 year old Trek 700 hybrid that I just wrecked hitting a guard rail. The bike shop says they can order a new fork and all will be well, but I have been considering a new bike for two reasons. One is to get a bike with thinner tires so I have a better chance of keeping up with my brothers who are much lighter than I am and ride 800.00 road bikes. I don't know the brand. And the other reason is to get better shifting.

Someone told me I should look at endurance bikes, but I like sitting up a little more. The local shop sells Raliegh and they have a 650.00 hybrid that I tried out and it was certainly quicker than my bike. I think it was a Raleigh Cadent. If I'm going to continue riding, am I being foolish to get a hybrid? I mainly ride the bike paths but am interested in riding with others as I get in better shape.

I'm going to get my bike repaired no matter what, but with the information I have given you, what bike(s) would you recommend? Budget is 600-1000.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss and massive lifestyle change!

You can probably put tires with lower rolling resistance on your current bike. If your current tires have squishy or thick tread the difference with thinner tires can be significant. You don't need to go to super narrow tires- with modern tires width does not make much difference in rolling resistance. The resistance is in the casing design and if the tread is thick it'll add resistance.

If your goals are to do group road rides I suggest staying with your current bike for a few months longer as you get in better shape, then getting a road bike. That would also allow you to save some more money for the new bike. In that price range you can get significantly more quality for small increments in price.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hybrids suck. If your current shop can't put the handlebars on their road bikes high enough for you, find a better shop. You might have to spend a little money and add an adapter or an extension, but it's definitely doable.

Half of what distinguishes endurance bikes is that the head tubes are longer. Whoever made the suggestion was probably thinking about what you said about wanting to sit a little more upright, at least if you mentioned it.

If you're really thinking about a hybrid, don't buy another one. You already have a hybrid. You can stick slimmer tires on what you've got. IME, drop bars are the main event in terms of what makes a road bike faster. Really, it's the rider being lower and narrower. Drop bars facilitate that, if I want them to. But if you want to sit a little taller, put them wherever works for you.

What brands do you have near you?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Hybrids (often) make great bikes to ride to the grocery store, and probably have a place in this world, but for recreational riding a committed road bike is usually a better bet. Bike makers have market concerns and design bikes to target different markets. Hybrids tend to be designed as light, town bikes(?) er... bikes for around town: shorter distances, less experienced riders, weekly riders, grab and go, novice riders. 

Endurance bikes are targeting distance riders, riders with fitness, flexibility or back issues, light tourers...etc. 

I don't know which particular bikes we are discussing, but in general, endurance bikes tend to be be built for stability over distances with longer stays, longer wheelbase and drop bars. They are balanced to more evenly distribute the rider's weight between the seat and the bars. Moreover, the drop bar allows the rider to shift hand positions to prevent fatigue on the wrists. Flatbars are designed for tight, quick motions for negotiating uneven surfaces at slower speeds over shorter courses. They can put a lot of strain on the wrists. It is a weaker position than on the hoods or drops on a drop bar and that is the concession mountain bikers make for the advantages off-road. As an experiment, push on the edge of a table with your palms down, then try again with the bottom of a fist. You can see how much better the fist supports the wrist. That is like a drop bar (for failure of a better example). 

I would go with a dedicated endurance bike with drop bars.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

You should consider something along the lines of a Trek Crossrip or Specialized Secteur. Congratulations on your weight loss!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would advise sticking with the hybrid for now until you get your weight down. The reason I say this is due to flexibility, guessing you are limited. I've had both and the road bike is definitely much nicer for longer rides if you are adequately flexible. You may have troubles with comfortably reaching the bars until you drop some more weight. Yes, most bikes can be set up with higher bars, but it's going to be a stretch not to mention the wheels may not hold up well (most road bikes come with lighter duty wheels than many hybrids do to keep the weight down). Why not stick with the Hybrid until you hit a weight goal of some sort, like 240, and then reward yourself with a road bike?


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a hybrid for commuting a while back, it served its purpose in town but I really didn't like it that much. I used it during winter then once the weather improved started making excuses not to use it and take the road bike instead, in the end I just gave up on it as the road bike was so much better. For dropping weight your hybrid is probably a good thing, drop a bit more then treat yourself to a nice road bike and enjoy your rides


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Goldenfrisbee said:


> Someone told me I should look at endurance bikes, but I like sitting up a little more.


A lot of people feel the way you do. But what needs to be kept in mind is that a moderately forward-leaning position allows you to generate more power, is friendlier on your back over the long run and allows you to be more comfortable on longer rides. That position takes some getting used to, but I think it's worth the time and effort needed to get comfortable with it. In a group of equally fit riders, the "upright" rider will always be at a decided disadvantage when trying to keep up.

On the other hand, a hybrid could easily have you assume the same position than you would on a road bike. When looking at both types, make a note of the height difference between the saddle (adjusted for your leg length) and the place on the bars you would put your hands most of the time. Because on road bikes that place for most people is the brake hoods (and not the handlebar drops), a properly sized and adjusted road bike does not necessarily position you any lower than a properly sized and adjusted hybrid.

Last of my ramblings: light-weight hybrids can be wickedly fast if the rider is in a moderate forward lean and the often heavy stock tires have been swapped for lighter and perhaps slightly narrower ones. IMO, the Cadents 1, 2 and 3 lend themselves pretty well to being set up and modified for fast riding. But there are other "fast" hybrids. Cannondale's "Quick" comes to mind.

(My off-the-cuff suggestion for those Cadents: bar grips no more than 5 cm above properly adjusted saddle and able to go as low as even with the saddle, mini-bar ends, light-weight and responsive 28 mm tires, and (for now) Shimano A-530 dual-purpose (clipless and platform) pedals with Shimano Click'R shoes.)


----------



## Goldenfrisbee (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, thanks to all of you for the encouraging words and great advice. Based on what you all have said, I think I will get my hybrid fixed and use it for the rest of the season and continue to lose weight and then either buy a new road bike at the end of the season when they have sales or wait until next spring.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

A couple of tricks to make your hybrid more comfy and faster. 

Allways pump your tires up before every ride. 

If you dont have bar ends, get some. They help with a completely different hand position. 

If your hands experience numbness, look into ergon grips. These grips are awesome and let you ride farther with more comfort. 

Finally, hybrids DO NOT SUCK, and they are defenitly not just for going to the store on. THey are a real alterntive for people who want to ride but dont want a traditional road bike. I sell tons of these to people who are using them like you are, getting in shape on bike paths, rails to trails, and commuting on. Later on, if these people want to upgrade and go to something faster, the hybrid has been a fine introduction for them.

Bill


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

Lots of great flat bar bikes out there. Giant has 3 new performance models to choose from and there is the usual Trek 7.7 FX and the carbon Sirrus bikes which are excellent with frames that are used on the Roubaix and Tarmac. I like sometimes being low in a road bike position and sometimes high up. I would really get bored if I just had a road bike all the time, its too narrow and low All the time for me.

And yeah, don't listen to anyone who says Hybrids suck. No bad bikes out there.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

crossracer said:


> Finally, hybrids DO NOT SUCK, and they are defenitly not just for going to the store on. THey are a real alterntive for people who want to ride but dont want a traditional road bike.


Couldn't have said it better myself. In fact, it's sad to think that "road bike" has come to mean "racing bike" or "imitation racing bike" in North America. When you take the marketing use away from the term, "road bike" means "bike designed for use on the road." Hybrids are that, and they do well on the road.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know much about hybrid gearing. You are obviously making progress on your weight loss - and seem to enjoy cycling. You are also noticing your friends on road bikes going faster than you (for whatever reason). I would advise this: 

Fix and ride your current bike - until you get so fast that you run out of gears. Then get a road bike. In your price range - your Raleigh dealing LBS will have the Revenio in both aluminum (new) and carbon (close to that price if on close out) frames. These bikes are good value. My son has a Revenio 2 and it's a comfy bike for him. 

Keep up the great work. I would not go so far to say that hybrids suck. I would, however suspect that the gearing limits them for folks who ride non-greenway type pavement regularly. See my first sentence - I could be wrong about this.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

300 pounds may be pushing it for a "road bike". If you do get one, then don't buy a bike with 24 or less spokes per wheel. Find one with the full 36 spokes.

You will also need to be looking for wider tires. The stock tires are often 23mm or 25mm, but you may be looking at 28mm or wider (note not all frames support the wider tires). Thus, for tires, you may be heading into hybrid territory. 

What is your ultimate weight goal? How quickly?

Go ahead and fix up your current bike, then perhaps you could set a goal of 250 lbs at which point you'll drop $1000 on a semi-custom road bike (custom wheels & etc). 

You do get multiple positions with the road bike handlebars, but some people do like the horizontal bars (which require different brakes, shifters, and etc). I'd still try out the road bike bars if you're planning on longer trips.

If you're not in a rush, also keep an eye on Craigslist for the deal of the day.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

There are lots of brand new adventure bikes. These are go anywhere road bikes with wide tires and usually disc brakes. They have road geometry, not cyclocross, which makes them much better for the pavement. Giant has the Anyroad and Revolt. Specialized has the Diverge and AWOL. GT has the Grade. Felt has the new V series and I know Jamis announced one too.

These sound perfect for what you are describing. Since they are becoming very mainstream you should have no problem finding one from a company that you like.


----------



## Goldenfrisbee (Aug 17, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> 300 pounds may be pushing it for a "road bike". If you do get one, then don't buy a bike with 24 or less spokes per wheel. Find one with the full 36 spokes.
> 
> You will also need to be looking for wider tires. The stock tires are often 23mm or 25mm, but you may be looking at 28mm or wider (note not all frames support the wider tires). Thus, for tires, you may be heading into hybrid territory.
> 
> ...


Goal is 200 lbs and I hope reach that by next summer.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Tachycardic said:


> You should consider something along the lines of a Trek Crossrip or Specialized Secteur. Congratulations on your weight loss!



Both are good alternatives if you're looking for a road form factor but more durability. The Raleigh Cadent/Trek FX/Specialized Sirrus types are also good. They are fitness bikes that are faster than what most here are thinking of when they hear "hybrid".


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Frisbee!

Congrats on the weight loss and the renewed interest in cycling!

My opinion is that you were already guided into and made the best decision for now. Keeping your current bike is probably best. Upgrading the wheels could make a big difference and might be something to consider in a bit. As you get closer to choosing a new bike a decent set of wheels that you could use on the new bike also may be a suggestion. I like having a couple of sets of wheels with different tires I can swicth out depending on the ride.

And yes, hybrids don't suck. Flat bars are great for fitness and they are making some quick hybrids. Definitely try something like a Sirrus or FX before you jump to a drop bar bike.

Drop bars do offer a more aero postion but something to consider, especially for bigger folks, is that the handlebars are narrower and can make breathing a little more difficult and control of the bike a little more 'twitchy'. Put some miles on a drop bar before you switch. A quicker drop bar bike that you don't enjoy riding will hurt your goals more then an enjoyable flat bar bike. That goes for both types. If you do get another bike make sure it is something you enjoy!


----------



## Jaeger99 (May 23, 2014)

Hybrids suck? Nonsense. Just because it is not a style of bike you particularly like doesn't mean it "sucks" for everyone else. I have a hybrid. It's great as a multi-purpose all-round do-everything bike. Heck, the whole point of hybrids is that they span the gap between the more task-specific road bikes and mountain bikes. They make an excellent fitness platform and offer more versatility for riding gravel tracks and light woodland trails. The more upright position makes them better suited for commuting as well.

I also have a road bike. It's great for carrying speed over distance and is my preferred choice for longer rides. While it is an endurance-oriented bike, it is nowhere near as upright as my hybrid and I would not suggest that someone who really prefers an upright seating position would find equivalent comfort on that type of bike.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Hybrids, like MTB and Road bikes, have a purpose and are quite enjoyable. I am lucky and have all 3. I use my Hybrid to ride around with my son and wife. It is also great to ride to the pool and just around the neighborhood. I can let it fall and not worry about it, much like my MTB. It is also much easier to ride than my MTB when I tool around. 
With that being said, Road Bikes are great as well. I just do not tool around on mine. I ride it on group rides and solo rides. It serves a different purpose.
If you can afford to fix your hybrid and get a road bike than that is a great option. If you like the Raleigh than go for it. Talk to your LBS, they will have suggestions for bikes in your range. 
Good luck and enjoy the sport.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Tachycardic said:


> You should consider something along the lines of a Trek Crossrip or Specialized Secteur. Congratulations on your weight loss!


After a 20-year layoff I bought a new CrossRip two years ago and love it.

I really needed the drop bars because of the multiple hand positions they provide. At my age (62) I have trouble with nerve damage and cramping in my hands, wrists, arms, etc. I use five different handholds on the bars with a couple of different wrist attitudes; straight bars with bar-ends only offer two so I can't ride them for long.

The CrossRip fit me perfectly without changing anything. The tops of the bars are almost exactly the same height as the saddle and that puts my back at a 45 degree angle (when on the tops) so I'm fairly upright. But I really appreciate being able to get lower when in a strong headwind or going fast downhill.

I bought the less-expensive model and I'd think the 32-spoke wheels and 32mm tires would be good for your weight.

Edit: I love the disc brakes too!


----------



## Goldenfrisbee (Aug 17, 2014)

Update on purchase decision: Decided to keep my hybrid and use it for the remainder of the season. Down under 10 pounds since I first posted so I'm expecting to be at a good weight for the beginning of the 2015 riding season. The LBS did a great job fixing my bike and with new wider hand grips, it is a pleasure to ride.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Goldenfrisbee said:


> Update on purchase decision: Decided to keep my hybrid and use it for the remainder of the season. Down under 10 pounds since I first posted so I'm expecting to be at a good weight for the beginning of the 2015 riding season. The LBS did a great job fixing my bike and with new wider hand grips, it is a pleasure to ride.


Awesome. Congrats on the weight loss. 

Bill


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Goldenfrisbee said:


> I am 55, about 300 lbs and losing weight (down 35 lbs. so far) and cycling has become my form of exercise to get healthier. I have a 20 year old Trek 700 hybrid that I just wrecked hitting a guard rail. The bike shop says they can order a new fork and all will be well, but I have been considering a new bike for two reasons. One is to get a bike with thinner tires so I have a better chance of keeping up with my brothers who are much lighter than I am and ride 800.00 road bikes. I don't know the brand. And the other reason is to get better shifting.
> 
> Someone told me I should look at endurance bikes, but I like sitting up a little more. The local shop sells Raliegh and they have a 650.00 hybrid that I tried out and it was certainly quicker than my bike. I think it was a Raleigh Cadent. If I'm going to continue riding, am I being foolish to get a hybrid? I mainly ride the bike paths but am interested in riding with others as I get in better shape.
> 
> I'm going to get my bike repaired no matter what, but with the information I have given you, what bike(s) would you recommend? Budget is 600-1000.


Stick with the hybrid for now. I also have a Trek 7.3 Hybrid with 32mm tires and I don't think I want anything else. I managed to lose 42 pounds since last September by riding this bike and my indoor bike. The handlebars can be adjusted up or down. I currently have them in the middle position. It's tough and can handle country roads, gravel, dirt and the occasional pothole. Even though I now weigh a lot less, I still ride back roads and feel much safer on the hybrid than I would a real road bike. Don't be ashamed of riding a hybrid. They are a good do-it-all bike and they are not slow. Mine is much faster than I like sometimes.  Since my previous bike was a heavy mountain bike with wide knobby tires, the tires on the hybrid are thin enough without getting too squirrely with me.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Goldenfrisbee said:


> Update on purchase decision: Decided to keep my hybrid and use it for the remainder of the season.


Good decision. With the way you're going you may find that you want more of a road bike than you would get now when your weight has dropped and your fitness improved after a season of riding. You may also find you're strong enough to keep up on your current bike. There's nothing wrong with a hybrid. I joined a local club 4 years ago and still ride my 20 year old hybrid with the group. However, I have exceeded the capabilities of the gearing as I am unable to keep up with the faster group when they get over 35 mph as I can't sustain the cadence long enough. No, we don't go that fast for long, but as soon as they do I get dropped and bridging the gap by myself is tough sometimes. I'm no longer willing to upgrade such an old bike and am currently shopping for a new road bike.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

If a bike is a pleasure to ride then there is no reason to look to replace it.


----------

